# Melancholic Electronic Music?



## navox37 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everyone! My favorite type of music is electronic or indie and I've found I'm missing a certain type of electronic.  I'm currently looking for some electronic music that really just conveys the emotion and feel of lonelyness/melancholy. Not the personal lonely but more like the lonely that comes from technology and the feeling that your the only human left on earth.  Examples would include Burial's "Burial" and "Untrue" Albums, Radiohead's "Kid A", and William Basinki's "The Disintegration Tapes" (Links Below). Anybody know any music that comes under this category? Would be greatly appreciated! 

William Basinki - The Disintegration Tapes
[video=youtube;5dQweKIHQP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dQweKIHQP0&amp;feature=related[/video]
Burial - Distance Lights
[video=youtube;hBlKpshuIA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBlKpshuIA8&amp;feature=related[/video]
Radiohead - In Limbo
[video=youtube;tY_DUtRfuqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY_DUtRfuqA[/video]

Again Thanks!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Not so sure about these but

"The Sun" by The Naked And Famous
[video=youtube;TjpKGcnEa80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjpKGcnEa80[/video]

"Put the Days Away" by Sun Airway
[video=youtube;wJPrHkmSkpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJPrHkmSkpA[/video]

And this is a bit more uplifting for me but eh it's nice
"Starve The Ego, Feed The Soul" by The Glitch Mob
[video=youtube;aZ7pyiHg2BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ7pyiHg2BY[/video]


Hope these are the kinds of things you were looking for <:


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2011)

The Disintegration Loops are fucking addicting
Try out the album "The Quiet Divide" by Black Swan


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;E8WPr5gA5TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8WPr5gA5TU[/video]


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;L-Q7t2NeN_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Q7t2NeN_M[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2011)

Something like this?
[video=youtube;qMQNYd5r3Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMQNYd5r3Qw[/video]


----------



## navox37 (Oct 7, 2011)

Loving all the suggestions guys! Sorry for the bit of a late response, but I like quite a few of these! Already adding some to my music library. Thanks!


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

The title reminds me of the music Shins on FA makes. I tease him and call it "sad robot music"
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/shins/


----------



## TebelBreaker (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah time for me to make an account for this place, I know exactly what it is you want:

Band is called "The Knife" or "Fever Ray", basically two siblings make the band, but fever ray is one of them only. 

[yt]3VJvZ0hXwAk[/yt]

[yt]k4QH5fy0uek[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Oct 8, 2011)

Something along the lines of ambient techno?

I guess this kind of goes with your guidelines, this is what I sleep to every night. 
Carbon Based Lifeforms-
[video=youtube;o7cpS2DDB_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7cpS2DDB_E&amp;feature=related[/video]

Tycho(maybe a little more upbeat than what you're looking for, but it gets the job done)-
[video=youtube;K6ddutsFF8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6ddutsFF8U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 8, 2011)

[yt]cPob2EZnC28[/yt]

[yt]lXwBuqYWUg0[/yt]


Obligatory video game song:

[yt]P65uYYGJxCE[/yt]


----------

